# Box squat form



## nissan11 (Nov 22, 2017)

As I have been recovering from a groin tear for several months, this week I thought box squats would be more beneficial than regular squats since more groin muscles are used from the wide stance.
 My question is about speed work. I am working with a weight less than my  injury-previous IRM percentages. Regardless, today I did 15x2 @ 175 which felt very light. However, this is my first time ever doing speed work. My question is, should I still be spreading the floor through the entire movement? I watched a dave tate vid in which he talked about disengaging the hips when resting on the box, but does that also mean relaxing the outward pressure on my feet? 
Also, a lot of reps when exoding up I felt like most of the weight was on the back half of my feet and I almost fell over backwards a few times during lifting. Do I need to lean forward more?


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2017)

nissan11 said:


>



Tough to see why you felt like falling back from the vid. Kind of weird. You should have some forward lean because of the lowish bar carry. But pushing out and keeping your upper back and ass tight should take care of that. 

As for what to do on the box there are two schools of thought. One is keep the hip flexors engaged other says relax em a split second. I am in the relaxed camp. As Tate says you want to break up the concentric and eccentric portions of the lift. Do not stop pushing out. But you can stop squeezing your ass cheeks so hard momentarily.  If you stop pushing out your feet may come off the ground. That's catastrophe waiting to happen. 

Also while pushing out think about flexing the arches of your feet.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 22, 2017)

So no matter what keep pushing out on my feet to rip the floor apart during thew hole movement. Got it.


Is it normal to not feel very accomished after a speed session? I lifted as fast as I could for 15 sets but if it werent for the accessory lifts I would feel like I didn't work my legs hard at all. 
How do I know if my weight is too light or heavy within the 55-65% like the chart says? 
One more thing, on my heavy triple week of 5x3 @ 85% I often have to rest 5-10 seconds between the 2nd and 3rd rep of each set. Is it OK to switch the structure of that week to 7-8 sets of 2 instead of 5 sets of 3?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 22, 2017)

Keep it at 55-60 but add bands so it's 80-85 at the top. You still feel like you didn't do much, until you try to sit back on the shitter the next day.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2017)

Probably because of the groin tear making the falling back deal feel safer


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2017)

Holy shit it looks cold out there


----------



## snake (Nov 22, 2017)

The only thing I hate more than box squats is speed work so I'll sit this on out.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 22, 2017)

snake said:


> The only thing I hate more than box squats is speed work so I'll sit this on out.



 I'm not a fan of box squatting either.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

I enjoy a low box squat post squat. I stay pretty straight up( due to a neck injury that effects bar placement), touch the box, pause and punch straight up. 
I try not to rock or lean in too much coming out of the hole. Most of my squat work is 500-570lb range, on the box I stay 405-455. 
I think the work it has done to my upper hams and glutes has carried over to my pull. My mid range on my dead has improved. 
Tiny


----------

